# Time to dump on TWC / weather.com.  Again



## billski (May 18, 2015)

Usually discard weather.com, but now that there has been more time to contemplate my unused vouchers, I figure it's time to trash TWC again.  :roll:

I call BS on their "snowados" video.  They claim they are a rare phenomena.  Not true.  I've seen at least a dozen of them over 40 years.  Mostly on the coldest, windiest damned days.

- Every single headline they have no their homepage is about imminent doom  - AGREE

- Can't help but notice that during the reveal this morning, the title bar featured a convenient appearance by State Farm

- The Weather Channel treats the weather like The History Channel treats history.

- "The “it’s headed towards  Earth and nobody can stop it” bullshit, I knew before I even clicked it  what it was. Yes, it’s headed towards Earth, sort of, in a vector sort  of way, no, nobody can stop it. Except, nobody really cares to try,  because it’s designed to burn up way before it’s anywhere near a  problem."


Things That Could Kill You According to Weather.com, Ranked
           1. L of Doom

           2. The Answer Will Shock You
           3. Prepare Now...
           4. Desert Shield
           5. Getting Hit By a Car
           6. It’s Headed Toward Earth


----------



## HowieT2 (May 18, 2015)

fwiw-my tv provider, verizon fios dumped TWC in favor of accuweather.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 18, 2015)

Oh.  Does TWC still exist?  Hadn't really noticed.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 18, 2015)

Weathertainment, not real weather. The internet and weather apps (even sources like Twitter) have really cut into their market. Instead of just continuing to be providers of solid weather reports they started to turn out weather smut. Just a lot of pretty people talking like they are shocked about the weather. They barely even have any true mets on there anymore. I don't think I've watched more than 10 minutes of that channel in the last 6 months.


----------



## Not Sure (May 18, 2015)

billski said:


> Usually discard weather.com, but now that there has been more time to contemplate my unused vouchers, I figure it's time to trash TWC again.  :roll:
> 
> I call BS on their "snowados" video.  They claim they are a rare phenomena.  Not true.  I've seen at least a dozen of them over 40 years.  Mostly on the coldest, windiest damned days.



I like the Plasticnados https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxRT60-kw78

It's a freaking thermal with snow ...no comparison LOL , when it starts raining skiers I'll start to worry LOL.
The most impessive one I've seen was over Howard Dam in Pa. in the 80's ...6 miles wide and completely invisible .
The only way I knew it was there I happened to look down from 8,000' at the lake .
I was astounded at the sight , looked like someone flushed a giant toilet , there were swirling whitecaps on the lake and a 100yd wide "eye" I wathched it drift slowly accross the lake and disapear.....and I did'nt even hit any sucked up swimmers. 

Dumped my full cable package a month ago , don't miss it.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2015)

I used to love the snow reports in winter every 8 minutes after the hour


----------



## VTKilarney (May 20, 2015)

To be fair, they were one of a very few outlets that correctly called the New York City non-blizzard.  I'll gladly ignore fluff on their homepage if their forecasts are accurate.


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I like the Plasticnados https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxRT60-kw78
> 
> It's a freaking thermal with snow ...no comparison LOL , when it starts raining skiers I'll start to worry LOL.
> The most impessive one I've seen was over Howard Dam in Pa. in the 80's ...6 miles wide and completely invisible .
> ...


 When did PA get 8000' peaks?  What channel wa that on?


----------



## Not Sure (May 20, 2015)

Puck it said:


> When did PA get 8000' peaks?  What channel wa that on?


Never said I was standing on the ground .
I was in a Cross country Sailplane race , left from Ridge Soaring glider port, I think the first turn point was Williamsport
Don't remember the second one , Went 92 miles , a short distance by race standards.
http://www.ssa.org/ContestCommittee


----------

